# Interstate 80 Moose



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There has been three bull moose living in Evanston this summer. Two of them got onto the Interstate 80 right-of-way, just a block from my place.

It's a wonder they didn't get hit by a semi.


















I watched this little bull lay down. He was fine and didn't seem to mind all the close-by gawkers and pedestrians.


















The animal control guy came as I was leaving. I don't know what happened to them but later in the day I noticed the corner fencing had been cut.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A moose once bit my sister.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I recognize most of your pictures that involve Evanston and the surrounding areas. My grandpa has a cabin not far from there, good times!


----------

